# How to keep EXIF data when exporting?



## Susan Taylor Brown (May 11, 2012)

I'm sure I've done something that is causing this and hope someone can help me figure it out.

I plug in the camera, import the photos.

I do whatever cropping and PP I'm going to do on some of them. Then I export them to a dedicated folder for the exports (I delete them when I've uploaded them to the various places.) 

Then I upload the photos to Flickr but all the EXIF data is gone.

If I bypass Lightroom and do no post processing and upload the original file, the data is there.

Any idea what I'm doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 11, 2012)

When you're exporting, do you have "minimize embedded metadata" checked?  Can you check the files on disk after export but before upload to confirm whether the metadata is present in the files at that point?


----------



## Susan Taylor Brown (May 11, 2012)

That fixed it, Mark. Thank you. I had "minimize embedded metadata" checked.

I appreciate the response. I knew I had done something but couldn't figure out what.


----------

